# Summit county colorado



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Sounds like they are going to get pounded the next two days. 1-2 feet is a great way to start the season lol.
Anyone up there need help? Have a S300 waiting to make money :}


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

I sure would love to go as well! It's gonna be some heavy, wet stuff.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I am going to make some calls, want to do the same and keep each other informed? I think skids with buckets and tire chains probably be the best bet up there in that wet heavy stuff.
Robert


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

Certainly.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

I tried as many as I could find and nobody seemed to need a sub. I left them my phone # just in case.


----------

